# Technische Probleme mit Diablo2 und Mac OS X



## acme313 (21. September 2008)

Ich bekomme das Diablo2 Spiel auf meinem MacBook, mit Intel CPU, und mit Mac OS X 10.5.4 einfach nicht zum laufen.

Kann mir da jemand helfen, ob es dabei einen Trick gibt? Einen Downloader für Diablo 2 habe ich zumindest schon gefunden bei Blizzard auf der Seite.

Danke für eure Hilfe schonmal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leela_Rexxar (21. September 2008)

Auf der blizzard seite gibts den installer als universal binary. 
http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/diablo2/patches/Mac/
http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/diablo2/patche...I_Installer.dmg
einfach den starten und dann die orginal cds einlegen.
hat bei mir zumindest unter 10.4.8 funktioniert


----------



## acme313 (21. September 2008)

Leela_Rexxar schrieb:


> Auf der blizzard seite gibts den installer als universal binary.
> http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/diablo2/patches/Mac/
> http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/diablo2/patche...I_Installer.dmg
> einfach den starten und dann die orginal cds einlegen.
> hat bei mir zumindest unter 10.4.8 funktioniert



Ich habe die beiden Dateien auch schon gehabt... aber nach der Installation konnte ich Diablo 2 einfach nicht starten.
Nichts desto trotz... ich versuche es jetzt gleich noch einmal. Wünsch mir schonmal Glück.


----------



## Yiraja (21. September 2008)

acme313 schrieb:


> Ich habe die beiden Dateien auch schon gehabt... aber nach der Installation konnte ich Diablo 2 einfach nicht starten.
> Nichts desto trotz... ich versuche es jetzt gleich noch einmal. Wünsch mir schonmal Glück.



kauf dir windows ^^ unter vista läufts immerhin noch xD


----------



## Sebnuclear (21. September 2008)

Frag bei Blizzard nach, die helfen dir da sicherlich noch.


----------



## Pirillo (21. September 2008)

Diablo ist doch für Mac OS X...du machst sicher nur was falsch.

Schau mal im Handbuch nach...da ist eine kleine Anleitung für Mac.


----------

